# Előre a béke és a szocializmus



## sakvaka

I found this old poster on the wall of my history class. Can anybody translate what it means? Google Translate doesn't help much, but I do understand the word "socialism" and have a slight idea of what it is about. 
_
Előre a béke és a szocializmus ieju harcosainak kongresszusáért._

Thank you!


----------



## Kishuck

That poster does sound a bit old even outdated... 
It would translate more or less as:
"Towards the congress of the young warriors of peace ans socialism!"
(Előre - I don't think it works in English here, literally is simply forward, or would be 'move forward' in imperative form.)
And yes we used to have 'warriors of peace'... but there aren't that many these days..


----------



## Zsanna

Hello Kishuck and welcome to the Forum!

I think that old time slogan-word (= előre) would be rather _onward(s)_ or _forward(s)_ in English, so 
_Onward(s_), the congress of the young warriors _for_ peace an_d_ socialism!

And I think those warriors have probably learnt some marketing ever since...


----------



## Encolpius

Hello Sakvaka, since you speak Italian, *előre*! is the famous Italian *avanti*!  I really do not know if English use something similar. 

Another famous examples: 
"*Előre *ország népe, harcra.."
[előre(forward), ország(country), nép(people), harc(battle)]
The original is: *Allons *enfants de la Patrie..
English translated: *Come*, children of the Fatherland...


----------



## Zsanna

You are right, Encolpius, but that "Come" in English is just an isolated case for a translation of the French National Anthem. 
I doubt you'd find another example like that.

The old "előre", as part of the socialist vocabulary in Hungary (like in the original question), is translated as mentioned above.


----------



## sakvaka

Thank you all! I understand the meaning of _előre_, because it corresponds the Finnish _eteenpäin_. The English translation doesn't matter that much. 

And we get something like _Eteenpäin rauhan ja sosialismin puolesta, nuorten soturien liitto (ryhmittymä)!_

Is _ieju_ 'young'? Just asking, because _ifjú_ is the translation Wiktionary provides. Is this old-fashioned form or do you have such strange consonant mutations?


----------



## Zsanna

Yes, it should be spellt as *ifjú* (= young).


----------



## Encolpius

I imagine the sentence is written in capital letters, then IFJÚ and IEJÚ can be easily misspelled. 
I agree sometimes (often) English is not the best language to compare other langauges. English lacks so much other languages have.  How come you get a similar sentence?


----------



## sakvaka

Pardon? That's just the translation of the phrase in Finnish, just to conclude this thread.


----------



## Encolpius

sakvaka said:


> Pardon? That's just the translation of the phrase in Finnish, just to conclude this thread.



I see now. Sorry.


----------

